# كتاب مدخل إلى الطاقة المجانية على رابط سريع يدعم الاستكمال



## alilokamal (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لن أطيل عليكم سأترك بين أيديكم الكتاب*
* الدي طال* *عليه البحت بين المواقع والمنتديات كتاب
*
*مدخل إلى الطاقة الحرة
*





*للكاتب علاء الحلبي الدي يختصر فيه كل ما* *يتعلق بالطاقة المجانية ونماذج تجريبية تم منعها ومصادرتها أو اغتيال اصحابها*
***********************
*أترككم مع رابط التحميل*
*36.2 MB
*http://www.linkbucks.com/AwQyh:28:​


----------



## scc3012 (9 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب الرائع .


----------



## ايهابووو (17 ديسمبر 2014)

لا انصح احد بان يحمل الكتاب لانه كلام فارغ


----------



## scc3012 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل لكنني علقت لأنني قرأت الكتاب سابقا.


----------



## alisuez11 (18 يناير 2015)

الكتاب غير موجود


----------



## soof (12 أبريل 2015)

ايهابووو قال:


> لا انصح احد بان يحمل الكتاب لانه كلام فارغ



تحياتي لك


----------



## karim49 (13 يناير 2019)

الرابط لا يعمل لكنني علقت لأنني قرأت الكتاب سابقا.


----------



## علي حسين (26 يوليو 2019)

[MENTION=251358]ابو منة[/MENTION] 
رابط الكتاب غير عامل


----------

